# Joining Two Filter Returns with One Spraybar



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is something I really want to do.

I currently have 2 eheim returns on opposite sides of my tank. What I would like is to do is join each one with a spraybar in the middle, top, back wall of my tank.
Is this do-able? Both filters are exactly the same. the spray bar is about 24" long and I would like to drill 20 x 3/16" holes.
Any reasons this wouldn't work, or precautions I should take? I don't want to damage my filters (eheim 2075's)


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

It seems it would be possible to pump water backward if something wasn't just right, like if one filter wasn't primed or was cleaner, or something. I would think you would be better to have a separate spraybar return for each filter to prevent any kind of backwash effect. If you wanted to glue two caps head to head it could still look streamlined as if it were only one spraybar.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

It depends on how it's set up. Did you want to have one filter come in from each side and onto each end of the spray bar? Or did you want to combine the flow with a Y-fitting on the outlet hoses? That's how I'd do it. You could only pump backward if the two outlets were pointed into each other in some way. A Y-hose would let the output flows combine smoothly and you could just make the spray bar a large upside down T that hangs right in the middle. Shouldn't back pressure, if the holes in the spray bar allow for adequate flow from both filters combined out efficiently than if ones flowing any more than the other it's taking the path of least resistance out the spray bar...not into the flow of the other filter.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I thought about using a T to join the output before directing their flow to the spraybar but the reason I wanted to put one on each end of the spraybar was to minimize the backwash. I figure if theres enough holes adequately sized before the 2 outputs converge in the middle of the spraybar, then there is no way 1 could overpower the other... but using an endcap actually solves that problem.

So what I think I'm going to do is glue 2 endcaps together for the middle of the spraybar it will still look streamlined which is the #1 reason I was doing it in the first place...

Im also trying to figure a way of doing something similar for the intakes. One(looking) intake actually split in the middle, that runs along the bottom back of my tank. Essentially the reverse of a spraybar...


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I can't put my finger on why it is a bad idea in my mind, but I would not do that. Be sure to consider all the scenarios where you will take one filter down for maintenance and what impact that might have on connecting outputs. Would the filter be able to re-prime with pressure coming in the outlet from the other filter? I've never used the 2075's, but I know my 2128's can be finicky to restart (I do not use the priming button due to experiencing leaks).

I do like the idea of totally redundant systems rather than have each dependent on the other in some way.

Whatever you do, we'd all love to see pictures or diagrams for what you have worked out.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

nodima I decided I'm going to stick with the separate systems but make them appear more streamlined as one piece... I'm going to the hardware store right now to. Might be there for a while since I practically build the thing before I leave the store :lol:

When Its all set up I will gladly share some pictures will you all. Anyone know of aquarium-safe black paint that you can cover pvc with? even though its kind of hidden in my canopy, if your laying down on our lounge chairs you can see the stuff under the canopy. Would be nice if it were black...


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Krylon Fusion or Rustoleum works.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

generally any paint safe for plastics should work - I used a rustoleum spray bomb with a spray bar. Key is to let it dry thoroughly.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

If this tank is for Africans, don't put the intake too low, since as I'm sure you know, they like to spit sand.


----------

